# Benötige Hilfe zur Technik



## Nosferatu05 (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo

ich habe vor kurzem einen kleinen Teich gebaut und inzwischen ist er 12 Tage befüllt. Ich habe ein paar Pflanzen (17 Stück) in Pflanzkörben sowie Granulat eingefüllt.
Die Unterwasserpflanzen (eine Sorte zumindest) ist inzwischen schon oben angekommen.
Verrückt wie schnell das geht.

Meine Pumpe dient aktuell nur für den Bachlauf.
Da das Wasser nun immer grüner wird, möchte ich versuchen es klarer zu bekommen und brauche dafür wohl einen passenden Filter.
Ich habe aber überhaupt keine Ahnung was ich da nehmen soll. Es gibt so viele verschiedene.

Der Teich ist 90 cm Tief. Wie groß er genau ist kann ich gar nicht sagen. Die Folie hatte ich extra viel größer gekauft als benötigt. Ich werde das später etwas genauer nachmessen. Versprochen.
Ich bin auch noch lange nicht fertig. Es fehlen wohl noch Pflanzen und ich wüsste gerne ab wann ich welche Tiere (Wasserflöhe und vielleicht __ Schnecken etc) einsetzen kann/sollte? Fische möchten wir nicht. Es soll am besten möglichst natürlich gehalten sein und vielleicht irgendwann einmal ein Frosch einziehen.

Die Pumpe ist eine einfache Aquaforte EC 10000.
Da dran würde ich gerne eine Art Filterkasten oberhalb der Böschung setzen, bevor das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurück fließt.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Ida17 (19. Mai 2020)

Moin und herzlich Willkommen,

ein Teich ohne Fische benötigt nicht unbedingt eine teure Filtertechnik.
Durch den bepflanzten Bachlauf ergibt sich bereits ein kleiner Filtereffekt, der das Wasser auch direkt mit Saustoff versetzt.
An Eurer Stelle würde ich abwarten, noch ein paar hübsche Pflanzen dazusetzen und ein schönes Käffchen trinken 
__ Frösche, __ Kröten & Co. siedeln sich ziemlich schnell von selbst an, in ein paar Wochen sieht das schon ganz anders aus.
Wasserflöhe und __ Schnecken könnt Ihr jetzt schon einsetzen, erstere helfen ungemein dabei Schwebealgen zu vernichten.

Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spaß hier im Forum und bei Fragen gerne fragen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (19. Mai 2020)

Dann bin ich ja doch zuversichtlich das es etwas wird.
Ich habe mir ja schon Hilfe geben lassen, aber hatte Sorge das durch die Trübung das ganze überhand nimmt und ich mir durch zu langes warten selbst Steine in den Weg lege, weil ich vielleicht hätte etwas unternehmen sollen.
Dann besorge ich mir mal die Tierchen und schaue weiter dem Jungen treiben zu!
  
  
Vielen Dank


----------



## Ida17 (19. Mai 2020)

Alles im grünen Bereich, im wahrsten Sinne  
Ein Teichsystem braucht Zeit, bei dem einen geht es schneller, ein anderer benötigt Jahre zum Einfahren.

Was auch einem kleinen "Naturteich" ab und zu gegönnt werden sollte ist ein Teilwasserwechsel durch Leitungswasser.
Laub und abgestorbene Pflanzenteile sollten nach Möglichkeit entfernt werden, damit eine zusätzliche Düngung nicht stattfinden kann. 
Ich sehe Du hast die Pflanzen mit der im Topf vorhandenen Erde eingepflanzt? Das ist mitunter der Grund warum sich das Wasser eintrübt, da in der Erde noch die Düngerreste stecken. Normalerweise werden die Wasserpflanzen wurzelnackt in lehmhaltigen Sand gepflanzt oder vorsichtig mit Steinen beschwert, so dass sie gleich anfangen können die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.
Lediglich Seerosen sollten ihre Unterlage behalten und gezielt gedüngt werden, damit sie weiterhin eine schöne und üppige Blütenpracht hervorbringen können


----------



## Nosferatu05 (19. Mai 2020)

Gut zu wissen.
Habe die einfach aus den Töpfen in die Pflanzkörben mit Siebstruktur gesetzt und Substrat drum herum. Klar, das davon erst einmal eine Menge herum geschwommen ist.
Werde das beim nächsten Pflanzenkauf berücksichtigen! 
Noch Empfehlungen für den Besatz?
Speziell wieviele ich überhaupt noch einsetzen sollte?
Würde sehr gerne für Abwechslung sorgen, dachte gleichzeitig aber auch an das zuwuchern. Deswegen bin ich so vorsichtig.
Der Teich ist ca 240 x 200 cm Wasserfläche. Tiefste stelle 90 cm. Plus Bachlauf auf 160 cm Gefälle nach unten. Dessen Breite beträgt im ganzen auch ca 160 cm.
Nach links habe ich eine sehr kleine Sumpfzone nachträglich angelegt. Sie ist etwa 30 cm breit und 80 cm lang.
Ich habe bei dem ganzen Projekt lediglich auf schöne Formgebung geachtet und versucht mich etwas an die Vorgaben bezüglich der Zonentiefen zu halten. Sprich Flachwasserzone 10-15 cm, nächste Stufe dann 30 cm.


----------



## PeBo (19. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht kannst du auch von einem funktionierenden Teich mal einen Eimer Wasser mit etwas Bodengrund in deinen Teich geben, das beschleunigt die Sache etwas.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (19. Mai 2020)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Noch Empfehlungen für den Besatz?
> Speziell wieviele ich überhaupt noch einsetzen sollte?


Schön sind Teichiris, Mini-__ Rohrkolben, Sumpfwollgras, __ Wasserminze (Achtung, wuchsfreudig), Wassermaranthe, ästiger __ Igelkolben und __ Blutweiderich für die Sumpfzone, Seerosen (eine sollte unbedingt mit drin sein), __ Wasserhahnenfuß und __ Sumpfdotterblume.
Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele unkomplizierter Pflanzen, den __ Hahnenfuß muss man aber wie die Wasserminze etwas im Auge behalten.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (19. Mai 2020)

Seerose habe ich schon von Tag 1 eine drin. Und 3x2 verschiedene Unterwasserpflanzen auch.
Davon sehe ich schon 2 Sorten. Die Rose sehe ich leider nicht. Ich hatte die Tiefe unterschätzt 
Kann über ihren Zustand nichts sagen und wüsste auch nicht wie ich die jetzt mit dem Kübel da raus holen soll.
Man sagte mir ja eigentlich, ich soll sie höher stelle damit sie schneller kommt, aber naja... zu spät.

Leider habe ich nichts in der Nähe, der mir mal ein paar Wasserflöhe und __ Schnecken verkauft.
wäre gut zu wissen, wieviele ich von was kaufen sollte. Gibt es noch andere Lebewesen die man da rein setzen soll oder war’s das? Der Rest kommt vermutlich sowieso von alleine. Möchte nur das herumfahren so gering wie möglich halten.
Pflanzen habe ich tolle im Baumarkt gesehen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (19. Mai 2020)

Also ab nach Duisburg. Habe noch die genannten Pflanzen, Wasserflöhe und __ Schnecken besorgt.
Dann warte ich also mal weiter ab und bin sehr gespannt wie sich das alles im Laufe der Zeit entwickeln wird 
  
vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Nosferatu05 (25. Mai 2020)

Inzwischen haben scheinbar die Vögel alle __ Schnecken aufgefressen oder woher kommen die ganzen zerbrochenen Panzer mit Resten?  das war  also leider keine lohnende Investition. Schade. Habe ihnen so gern beim umherwandern zugeschaut.


----------



## PeBo (25. Mai 2020)

__ Schnecken sind sehr vermehrungsfreudig. Wenn du Glück hast, und das Nahrungsangebot im Teich gut ist, so kann es sein, dass an irgendwelchen Pflanzen so Pfropfen an Schneckenlaich (sieht so ein bisschen aus wie frisches farbloses Silikon) kleben. Dann hast du später Hunderte von Schnecken.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Nosferatu05 (25. Mai 2020)

Ok. Danke.
Weist du auch warum meine __ Wasserpest, die eigentlich total schnell und buschig gewachsen ist, Plötzlich total kahl aussieht?


----------



## PeBo (25. Mai 2020)

Tut mir leid, da habe ich keinen Tipp für dich, ich gebe also die Frage einfach mal weiter 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Nosferatu05 (25. Mai 2020)

Ist Wahnsinn. Als währen unter Wasser alle Blätter abgefallen


----------



## Haggard (26. Mai 2020)

Auf dem Bild ist eine __ Papageienfeder ( Brasilianisches __ Tausendblatt ) zu sehen, aber keine __ Wasserpest


----------



## Nosferatu05 (26. Mai 2020)

Habe ich heute morgen auch festgestellt. Habe es nur nich nicht hier korrigiert gehabt. Aber vielen Dank!
Weiß denn trotzdem jemand warum die keine „Blätter“ mehr hat und nur noch wie Stöcker aussehen?


----------



## Haggard (26. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte davon auch welche im Teich und die Stengel wurden kahler. Das selbe konnte ich in einem Naturweiher beobachten. Das Schöne an den Pflanzen sind ja die Büschel über Wasser und die sind buschig.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (26. Mai 2020)

Das stimmt. Ich empfand das nur merkwürdig weil sie vorher im ganzen so schön buschig waren.
Jetzt beobachte ich kleine __ Fliegen die wiederum ganz kleine andere Fliegen angreifen und fressen?
Sie sehen aus wie Trauermücken aber die ernähren sich angeblich von nichts?
Sie haben etwa die Hälfte der Größe einer normalen Fliege und die laufen vereinzelt über die warmen Steine.
Und ich denke, ich habe schneckeneier gefunden!!
Juhu (wie lange dauert es bis ich nach Plage schreie?)


----------



## Ida17 (26. Mai 2020)

Bei mir hat das __ Tausendblatt sich auch nicht etablieren können. Es reagiert empfindlich auf kalhaltiges und trübes Wasser, ist also nicht so ganz einfach im Gartenteich wenn man __ Schnecken haben möchte. Mach Dir nichts draus, es gibt auch andere schöne Pflanzen


----------



## Nosferatu05 (1. Juni 2020)

Bei mir entsteht ein doch deutlich sichtbarer Wasserverlust. Mir leuchtet ein, das durch die Lage (sehr sonnig) auch viel Wasser verdunstet, aber kann es sich wirklich bei solchen Tagen um rund 300 Liter handeln?
Die Steinfolie ist von Oase. Sie hat auf der Rückseite noch eine dünne Folie, die man abziehen könnte.
Liegt es auch an ihr das sich das Wasser so stark hoch zieht und dadurch die Verdunstung begünstigt wird?


----------



## samorai (1. Juni 2020)

Mal da wo die Steinfolie im Ufer endet Papier oder Zeitung unter schieben.
Ist sie am nächsten Tag feucht, entsteht eine Kappilarwirkung zwischen Steinfolie und Untergrund.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (1. Juni 2020)

Gute Idee. Und was mache ich dann?


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2020)

Unter der Folie auf der Rückseite, ist es da eventuell klebrig?


----------



## samorai (1. Juni 2020)

Entweder selbstklebend oder du musst verkleben, auch die Ueberlappung. 
Nicht vergessen vor her zu reinigen mit handelsüblichen Produkten die für Teiche geeignet sind. 
ZB bietet Oase so etwas an.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (1. Juni 2020)

Unter der Folie? Das ist für mich eher wie bitumen. Das ist ja das Zeug wo vermutlich die Steine eingearbeitet sind (auf der anderen Seite davon).
Diese Folie lässt sich nicht im ganzen abziehen. Sie zerreißt dabei zwischendurch.
Also muss ich die Steinfolie mit der Folienschicht am Teichrand ankleben? Ich habe sie nur punktuell geklebt.
Für mich ist ja auch die Vorderseite ebenso wasserziehend wie die Rückseite?
Es sieht zumindest so aus. Siege Bilder.


----------



## samorai (1. Juni 2020)

Was an der vorderen Seite passiert ist nicht so "kriminell" das passiert auch an der blanken Folie, an jeder Pflanze oder Stein.
Kappilarwirkung kann man auch als Docht Wirkung bezeichnen.

Ja mit einer oder besser mit zwei waagerechten Naethen verschließen / kleben. 
In manchen Fällen wandert das Wasser 10 cm hoch.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (1. Juni 2020)

Ich teste das morgen erst einmal mit Papier bevor ich alles verklebe. Nicht das ich ein Loch habe.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (11. Juni 2020)

Der Teich war von heute auf morgen viel klarer und die Teichrose kam zum Vorschein.
Neben diesem brasilianischen Wasserkraut kommt auch eine zweite langsam nach oben.
Während dem schlechten Wetter hatte mein Teich keinen Wasserverlust.
Scheint also alles in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2020)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Scheint also alles in Ordnung zu sein.


Irgendwie so richtig nicht.
Der Film da auf dem Wasser (meist aus Blütenstaub entstanden) verhindert den Gasaustausch, und da du keinen Skimmer hast wird die Schicht immer dicker, das kann zu einem kippen der Wasserqualität führen. 
Mein Rat, nimm dir einen Gartenschlauch, lass die ersten Liter Wasser an die Blumen abfließen und füll dann den Teich bis zum überlaufen. Aber ganz langsam, damit das Zeug nicht nach unten gespült wird und die Wassertemperatur nicht zu stark sinkt.
Wenn der Dreck erst von der Oberfläche weg ist, geht es dir deinem Auge und dem Wasser gleich viel besser. 
Und dann darfst du dich auch wieder neben den Teich setzen Fotos machen und uns erfreuen und das ganze dann bei einer schön  mit uns genießen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (19. Juni 2020)

Hi

mich hatte erst Wasser eingelassen. Vielleicht lag es daran?
Der Teich sieht immer noch sauber aus. Ich habe sogar schon einen größeren __ Schwimmkäfer entdeckt und die Seerose lässt immer mehr Blätter an der Oberfläche auftauchen. 
Aber vielleicht trügt das ja auch. Ich habe jedenfalls bis dato nichts abgeschöpft oder so. 
mich entfernte heute zum ersten Mal Pflanzenreste und habe wieder etwas Wasser nachgefüllt.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juni 2020)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nichts in der Nähe, der mir mal ein paar Wasserflöhe und __ Schnecken verkauft.


Schreib deinen ungefähren Standort ins Profil, vielleicht meldet sich jemand aus deiner Ecke.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (20. Juni 2020)

Meinst du wirklich? Mache ich mal. Komme aus Bochum. Steht es so schlimm um den Teich?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juni 2020)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Es fehlen wohl noch Pflanzen und ich wüsste gerne ab wann ich welche Tiere (Wasserflöhe und vielleicht __ Schnecken etc)


Nee, aber die Chanse ist hoch das einer in deiner Ecke Pflanzen Schnecken etc hat


----------



## Nosferatu05 (21. Juni 2020)

Ach ok.
Ich denke, __ Schnecken habe ich bald genug. Ich sehe die kleinen schon herum wuseln.
Wie gucke ich denn nach Leuten aus der Nähe?


----------



## samorai (22. Juni 2020)

Neben den Button Startseite sind rechts 3 Waagerechte Striche, diesen Button anklicken, dann auf Karte gehen und stark vergrößern bis Namen angezeigt werden.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (22. Juni 2020)

Danke!

kann mir jemand sagen was das ist?
Der ist ziemlich flink und schwimmt wie ein Fisch.
Erste mal das ich ihn habe herum sitzen sehen unter Wasser
     

edit

habe nach Teichbewohner gesucht und somit sofort die Ruderwanze identifiziert.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Juni 2020)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Steht es so schlimm um den Teich?


Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Mit dem Teich ist doch alles in Ordnung 
Auf dem einen Bild konnte ich jetzt nicht wirklich erkennen, ob da ein Film auf der Wasseroberfläche liegt.
Wenn dem so ist dann kann der ganz einfach runtergespült werden. Abgestorbene Seerosenblätter z.b. produzieren so einen öligen Film.
Mit etwas Bewegung durch einen Luftsrpudler oder Bacheinlauf beugst Du dem vor.

Ich komme übrigens auch aus dem Pott


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Juni 2020)

Ich bin beruhigt!
Also mir bereitet es Freude dort zu verweilen.
Lediglich der Wasserverlust bei knalliger Sonne ist echt nicht ohne. Aber das hatte ich auch schon vorher geahnt. Das es so heftig ist, jedoch nicht.
Egal. Schlauch rein tut dem ganzen wohl auch ganz gut. Alles wächst, __ Schnecken sind jetzt ohne Ende da. Die mit dem spitzen Häuschen.
Die regulieren sich bei Überbevölkerung wohl selbst.
Woher aus dem Pott bist du denn? Ich aus Bochum.


----------

